# New cooking show



## spinblue (Mar 11, 2011)

cooks for real men.


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 11, 2011)

I guess damage control is achieved by a better produced parody of himself. A lot of the other recent footage did not seem so well thought out however. Absolute rantings, incoherent at times.

Reality show of him living with porn stars his next work? He broad jumped over the line you don't cross with TV executives.


----------

